#  Chat Ecke >   Sachen gibt´s..... >

## Stine

Heute morgen um 9.00 klingelt es an der Haustür, mein Mann macht auf und ein Herr vom ASB möchte ihm eine Mitgliedschaft schmackhaft machen.
Mein Mann macht ihm freundlich klar, dass wir daran nicht interessiert sind - fängt er da nicht an, lauthals zu pöbeln?  " Ja, wenn ihr uns braucht, seid ihr doch auch interessiert...  wenn es um kleine Spenden geht, dann nicht mehr!" 
Mein Mann hat ohne ein weiteres Wort zu verlieren die Tür zugemacht und der Typ zog mit lauten Worten von dannen....
Ist doch eine Frechheit, oder?
Eigentlich müsste man sich über so jemanden beschweren - spricht nicht für den ASB...

----------


## Ravenna

OMG,dieser kerl war frustriert, schaetze ich. wahrscheinlich hat er ne quote zu erfuellen oder so. und durch seine ach so freundliche art hat er diese bestimmt nicht erreicht ^^

----------


## Ulrike 2000

ASB, OMG ?? 
Bin in Abkürzungen nicht so bewandert. Klärt mich bitte auf.

----------


## lucy230279

ASB = ArbeiterSamariterBund 
was OMG heißt, weiß ich auch nicht

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Für was sammelt der ASB?

----------


## Stine

Der sammelt nicht, sondern der möchte Mitglieder werben.  
Guckst du: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arbeiter-Samariter-Bund

----------


## Ravenna

OMG ist oh my god oder oh mein gott

----------


## Patientenschubser

Das ist bei ALLEN äh _Hilfsorganisationen_ die sammeln immer Geld UND Mitglieder.
Damit die ohnehin schon gefüllt Kasse stimmt..
Glaub ihr ernsthaft das der ASB-DRK-MHD.. usw umsonst arbeitet? Seine Mitarbeiter von Luft und Liebe leben?  

> " Ja, wenn ihr uns braucht, seid ihr doch auch interessiert...  wenn es um kleine Spenden geht, dann nicht mehr!"

 HAHAHAHA Ich habe hier schon mal einem Prügel angeboten als er unverschämt wurde. 
Da ich auch bei einer Hilfsorganisation arbeite habe ich mich sofort erkundigt wo ich ich beschweren kannn.   Jetzt kommts!!!!
Da diese Organisationen sooo wenig Geld haben, stellen sie professionelle "Klinkenputzer" ein die um Mitglieder werben und den Leuten da Geld aus der Tasche ziehen....
(Zumindest war das mal so... könnte mir aber vorstellen...) 
Jaja Leute und spendet euer Blut damit noch mehr Geld ins Haus kommt....

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Haben gerade ein Schreiben von einer Inkassofirma bekommen. Unter der Internetadresse unseres Jüngsten (15) ist auf Grund der Nutzung eines Unterhaltungsprogramms angeblich eine Forderung in Höhe von 1,53 € entstanden.
Man hat dann 157,37 € für Zinsen in Rechnung gestellt. Insgesamt sollen jetzt 206,59 € überwiesen werden. (der Rest für sonstige Gebühren).
Irgendwie denke ich, kann gar nicht sein, dass das alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht, andererseits scheint es aber auch die legale Abzocke zu geben. (s. Bilder ins Netz stellen)
Na ja, erst mal zurückschreiben und hören, was das Inkassounternehmen zu sagen hat.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ihr habt direkt ein Schreiben von einer Inkassofirma bekommen.
Keine Mahnung von der "Firma"?
Das ist ja auch schick, ich ärgere mich gerade auch mit so was rum. 
Angeblich habe ich mich am 01.012.07 bei my-adventskalender.de angemeldet... naja Das geht nicht da war ich leider Gottes den ganzen Tag nicht zu Hause....
Gut, könnte auch eines der Kids gewesen sein, waren sie aber nicht. Das haben Sie mir hoch und heilig versichert. 
Dann habe ich mich schlau gemacht, :Smiley:  das ist eine (Betrugs) Masche, eine Anwältin aus München verschickt dann Mahnungen zu Hauf.
Das kam dann auch mal in Sat1 bei Akte... sehr schick.
Ich habe dann einmalig meinen Widerspruch eingelegt, mit Einschreiben / Rückschein.
Mittlerweile hat ihr die Postbank das Konto gekündigt.. nachdem diese von einem anderen Betroffenen darauf aufmerksam gemacht wurde.. es ist mir aufgefallen da ich das Geld auf einmal nach der zweiten Mahnung auf eine andere Bank überweisen sollte.. :Smiley: 
Sehr klasse meine Adresse war von Anfang an falsch geschrieben... 
Trotz des Hinweises meinerseits in dem Brief, ist diese immer noch falsch geschrieben.. da kommt doch der Verdacht auf das hier jemand seine Post nicht liest..  :Smiley:  
Ich würde an deiner Stelle zu einem Anwalt gehen, bei den ausstehenden Kosten lohnt sich das alle Mal.. :Smiley:  *Machs wie ich, ich zahle nicht!*
In ihrem letzten Schreiben hat sie geschrieben (!) _Das ist die letzte Mahnung_ ich soll endlich zahlen, ansonsten würde Sie die Sache zu Gericht bingen.  *Dies freilich ist noch NIE geschehen.*
Ich hatte mir überlegt ob ich noch Mal schreibe und mich bedanke das Sie das letzte Mal geschrieben hat und ich jetzt endlich Ruhe habe.. :Smiley:

----------


## Stine

Das ist ja heftig, was ihr hier so erzählt!!! 
Ich bin völlig sprachlos......(und das passiert selten - zum Leidwesen meines Mannes :c_laugh: ).
Mal sehen, wie das dann so ausgehen wird...ich drücke jedenfalls die Daumen.
Wenn man die Medien so verfolgt, weiss man ja, woher einige Firmen Adressdaten etc. her bekommen. 
Ich wunder mich auch manchmal, was für Anrufe wir so erhalten. Von SKL über eine italienische Firma, die uns Wein zusenden möchte. 6 Flaschen. Eine zum Kosten, bei Nichtgefallen können die anderen Flaschen zurückgesandt werden ...hahaha.
Ausserdem noch Ansagen vom Band :"Sie haben einen Tankgutschein im Wert von 100Euro gewonnen. Drücken Sie bitte die 1!" Möchten nicht wissen, wie viele Kinder dann diese Zahl drücken und den Eltern Kosten entstehen.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

leider ist das bei uns schon der dritte Fall dieser Art. Irgendwie war aber immer unser Jüngster darin verwickelt. Fall 1 war Telefon - haben wir gezahlt. Fall 2 war sex-hotline über internet. Da konnte gar kein wirksamer Vertrag zu Stande gekommen sein, weil Sohnemann noch keine 14 war. Da haben wir mit Jugendschutz "zurückgedroht" und dann war Ruhe.
Jetzt sollen die erst mal unsere Fragen beantworten, dann sehen wir weiter. Bezüglich Zinsen gibt es ja auch den Schutz vor Wucher. Wie aus 1,53 dann 157 € werden sollen, dürfen die mir erst mal erklären. Werden jetzt das Unternehmen ein wenig "beschäftigen". Wenn wir dann nicht weiter kommen, werden wir uns dann auch rechtliche Hilfe besorgen. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Seid ihr auch immer der 999 999 Besucher einer Seite ?

----------


## Stine

Oh ja....wir haben immer den Hauptgewinn! Klasse, was?? Solche Betrüger!!

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wegen dem Hauptgewinn.
Das war wohl bei einer Kaffee- oder Butterfahrt, da hat eine Frau geklagt und hat GEWONNEN.
Die mussten ihr das Auto geben! 
Ich meine es war ein Auto...  :Smiley: 
Das ist doch mal was...

----------


## Ravenna

:angry_10: wow, naepper schnaepper, bauernfaenger oder wie heisst es doch so schoen...
unglaublich womit die versuchen ehrlichen leuten das geld aus der tasche zu ziehen.
ja man muss schon irgendwie "abgezockt" sein, sonst merkt man es garnicht. 
wenn ich ehrlich bin finde ich sowas schlimmer als taschendiebstahl. wenn dir einer die tasche klaut weisst du wenigstens das du bestohlen wurdest... ahhh traurige welt  :Sad:

----------


## lucy230279

im Zweifelsfall könnt ihr euch auch immer an den Verbraucherschutz wenden

----------


## Jerusha

Ja, der Verbraucherschutz .... Auch der ist nicht umsonst. In Frankfurt (ich weiß nicht wie es in anderen Städten und Bundesländern ist), kostet die Beratung - die nur vor Ort vorgenommen werden kann - 20 Euro pro Viertelstunde (zuzüglich der Fahrtkosten). Telefonische Beratung oder kurze Frage und Antwort per Mail ist leider nicht möglich. Eine rechtliche Vertretung durch den Verbraucherschutz erfolgt sowieso nicht.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ganz ehrlich, ich halte  persönlich vom Verbraucherschutz NICHTS! 
Das war nämlich auch meine Erfahrung, das kostet jede Menge Kohle....
Dann lieber gleich zum Anwalt!

----------


## lucy230279

das wusste ich nicht, sorry :embarrassed_cut:

----------


## Patientenschubser

das macht nichts das du es nicht wusstest. 
Geh mal auf eine Seite vom Verbraucherschutz, da kannst das alles nach lesen....

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Also in unserer Sache haben wir vom gleichen Anwalt gestern wieder eine Inkassoforderung erhalten. Diesmal war die Forderung 2,... Zinsen: 0,o1 , durch Gebühren dann aber Gesamtsumme von mehr als 60 .
Recherchen haben ergeben, dass die "Masche" bekannt ist. Es wurde aber noch nie versucht dies Geld einzuklagen.
Ich würde am liebsten Strafantrag stellen, denn das ist doch versuchter Betrug. Es gibt bestimmt Einige, die gezahlt haben.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Klar mach das geh zur Polizei und nimm die Unterlagen mit, 
je mehr das tun desto besser für ALLE Verbraucher und 
umso schlechter für die andere Seite....)

----------


## Patientenschubser

JAAAA sehr schick. 
Am Mittwoch haben wir unsere neue Küche bekommen... 
Dann als die Bodenmöbel standen haben die Monteure festgestellt das der Typ der zum ausmessen kam sich vermessen hat!
Die Arbeitsplatte ist auf einer Seite 4 cm z kurz ist, macht nichts den statt 4 Arbeitsplatten kamen nur 3 dafür einer mit überlänge und ohne Umleimer (wird mit dem Bügeleisen aufgebügelt gibt es immer in den Farben der Arbeitsplatte.
Macht aber ncihts den die Sideboards die wir bestellt hatte sind nciht gekommen dafür einfache Einlegeböden die man nicht an die Wand machen kann.
Macht aber nichts den die Abschlussleisten für die Hängeschränke sind nicht gekommen. 
Ich habe dann wie ich meine mit Nachdruck in dem Küchenstudio meinem Unmut kund getan! 
Ich warte heute auf den Rückruf des Geschäftsführers, da er die letzten beide Tage nicht im Haus war...
Ich bin gespannt...

----------


## Muschel

:laughter10:   :laughter10:   :laughter10:  
Sorry Schubser, aber ich lache gerade Tränen wegen Eurer Küche! Es kommt mir recht bekannt vor, nur daß bei uns diese Sachen eher im Vorfeld gelaufen sind. Geliefert wurde dann aber zuviel und somit hatten wir dann das Problem, daß wir den Lieferschein/Montageschein nicht unterschreiben wollten. Erst nach mehrmaliger Rücksprache mit dem Küchenstudio (alles per Handy, Arcor hatte uns ja vergessen) konnten wir das klären.  
Dann sollte der neue Herd angeschlossen werden, der Herr Vermesser der Küche hat aber nicht bedacht, daß die Steckdose in Herdnähe keine Starkstromdose war, also Elektriker anrufen am Küchenmontagetag und ihm Beine machen. Was ich dann allerdings mit dem erlebte, war schon recht heftig. Ein Elektriker, der keinen Meter Kabel im Auto hatte, habe ich noch nie erlebt. Ebenso war er nicht bereit gegen Sofortzahlung Kabel zu holen, er habe schließlich jetzt Feierabend - er könne ja am Freitag kommen, da habe er noch nen Termin frei. Wir hatten Montag und ich bzw. wir standen kurz vor nem Nervenzusammenbruch nach einem mehr als anstrengenden Umzug am Wochenende. 
Ende vom Lied war, daß der Herr Elektriker dann immerhin doch schon Dienstagnachm. kam, leider ohne passendes Kabel!!!  :angry_shut_up:  
Ende der Woche konnte ich das erste Mal so richtig wieder kochen dank anderem Elektriker aus anderer Firma.  
Es zog sich dann mit anderen Dingen noch ein wenig fort, bis ich irgendwann mal dermaßen laut geworden bin, daß ich mich selber erschrocken habe. Aber ab da fluppte alles perfekt.  
Also Kopf hoch, das wird schon werden. Ruhig mal die Stimme was erheben, wirkt doch manchmal Wunder, vor allem, wenn die noch Geld kriegen sollen vom Kunden.  :Grin:  
Hast Du die Küche schon komplett bezahlt?? 
LG, Andrea

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wir haben die Küche sofort bezahlt, da es über die Handwerker abgerechnet wurde. 
Sollten sich da irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten ergeben weiß ich einen sehr guten Anwalt....

----------


## Stine

oooooooooooooohhh!
Da habt ihr ja gruselige Kücheneinbaugeschichten....... 
Bei uns hat alles supergut geklappt. Die Küche war innerhalb weniger Stunden drin.
Zum Thema Steckdosen: bei der Planung der Küche war in der Bauzeichnung vermerkt, wo welche Steckdosen hin *müssen*. Da musste man nur noch planen, wo die Steckdosen hinkommen, die man selber noch zusätzlich haben möchte. 
Wir hatten Horror mit einer Firma, die die Abflussrohre überprüft hat. Bei uns im Keller stand nämlich das Wasser....es kam aus der Wand!!!
Keiner wusste, woher das kam, also musste eine Firma her. Die hat eine Kamera durch unsere Rohre gejagt, hat den Schaden nicht gefunden und richtig gut kassiert.
Hm, die nächste Firma wurde bestellt. Die haben dann nachher festgestellt, dass die alten Ablaufrohre der Toilette gebrochen waren und daher das Wasser kam. 
Wozu haben wir nun die gute alte Versicherung für solche Schäden.....ja, man sollte auch das Kleingedruckte lesen: versichert war nämlich nur das, was *im* Haus und *unterm* Haus Schaden nimmt.....der grösste Teil der Rohre aber lag ausserhalb der Hausmauern. So hat uns der Schaden mal so eben 3500 Euro gekostet (ich muss dazu sagen, wir hatten gerade 4 Monate Renovierungsarbeiten hinter uns und haben _schon_ eine Woche in diesem Haus gewohnt......ich hätte heulen können!!!)

----------


## Patientenschubser

So also es gibt neues von der Küche. 
Die Handwerker haben alles ausgemessen und es wurde die Arbeitsplatte neu bestellt die Reaglaufhänung und die Blenden.
Wir haben gute 7 Wochen gewartet...
Letzten Donnerstag kam dann ein Anruf von der Firma Hansetrans (!) er rufe an im Auftrag der Firma Poco (dort haben wir die Küche gekauft).
Er würde gerne einen Termin für die Fertigstellung ausmachen.
Klasse sag ich am Montag hab ich Zeit, sooo schnell würde es leider nicht gehen aber am 15.10 sei noch ein Termin frei.
Prima sag ich, da hab ich Zeit, kommen einbauen und gut ist.
Vorgestern hat sich nun etwas ereignet das uns wiederum um ca 6 - 8 Wochen zurück wirft....
Wäre es nicht sooo urkomisch könnt man echt heulen.. 
Das Möbelhaus ist bis auf die Grundmauern abgebrannt...   klick mich  klick mich 
Ich bin sicher das wir die Küche irgendwann mal am Stück haben.. :Smiley:

----------


## wheelchairpower

Das sah ich gestern im TV... 
Kann man nicht auf ein andere Filiale ausweichen? Irgendwie muss es doch Vertretung geben?!

----------


## Patientenschubser

Naja Vertretung und andere Filialen gibt es genug, nur wir haben in DIESER Filiale die Küche bestellt.
Das heißt von der Firma die die Küche herstellt wurde das Zeug dorthin geliefert!
Somit ist das alles im Feuer verbrannt....

----------


## Stine

N E I N !!!! 
Ich sitze hier und bin mal gerade vollkommen sprachlos....(und das passiert gaaaaaaaaanz selten...). 
Das kann ja nicht sein - irgendjemand möchte wohl nicht, dass ihr Eure Küche endlich einmal vollständig habt - überleg doch mal, wen hast du bei der letzten Einladung zum Essen vergessen :-))).
Spass beiseite, das tut mir wirklich leid für dich und deine Frau - da könnte man doch einfach nur heulen..... 
Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass es so schnell wie möglich klappen wird...

----------


## wheelchairpower

oh scheiße! und jetzt? jetzt müsst ihr wieder so ewig warten?

----------


## Patientenschubser

Naja hatte ich geschrieben 6 - 8 Wochen... *seuftz*.... 
Es ist ja nicht so das wir nicht kochen könnten aber wir leben eben in einem Provisorium.. 
Meine Kollegen machen schon Witze, na die Küche bei der Firma Fakelmann gekauft?
Stimmt es das die Arbeitsplatte in Rauchgrau ist...
Die Küche ist/ war wohl brandneu... 
Ich muss sagen ich kann wirklich drüber lachen....

----------


## Stine

*lach*!!!
Bloss nicht seinen Humor verlieren....(die Sprüche sind aber sehr gut...*gg) :laughter01:

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Es handelt sich bestimmt bei der Küche bestimmt um das Modell phönix.

----------


## katzograph

Hallo patientenschubser, 
das sind ja unglaubliche Zufälle. Da wird die Angelegenheit nun wohl brandeilig und Ihr solltet den Hersteller tüchtig anfeuern, damit die Angelegenheit schneller in die heiße Phase kommt. Aber bestellt zum Einbau bloß keinen Pyrotechniker.
Ich wünsch Euch viel Freude dann mit der hoffentlich bald fertigen Küche. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Stine

Schubser, was macht eigentlich deine Küche? Hast du schon einen neuen Termin?

----------


## Patientenschubser

Nein bisher gibts noch nichts neues.. wird wohl noch 3 Wochen gehen oder so...

----------


## spokes

bin mal gespannt, wie es bei dir weiter geht  :full_of_it_cut:

----------


## katzograph

@Patientenschubser  Um Euch in der Wartezeit ein wenig abzulenken, erzähl ich mal, wie das mit unserer Küche war :  Küche selbst geplant, ungefähr 200 Küchen angeguckt, dafür bis zu 300 Km gefahren, um bestimmte Küchen im Original auf irgendwelchen Ausstellungen zu sehen. Schließlich haben wir die erste Küche, die uns gefallen hat, aus dem Küchenstudio gleich um die Ecke genommen.  Als die Küchenberaterin zum Ausmessen in unser neues Haus kam, stellte sie als erstes fest, dass der Gasanschluß für den Gasherd fehlte. Stattdessen war dort ein wunderschöner Starkstromanschluß für einen Elektroherd. Wir guckten in die Bauszeichnung – nee- dort war ein Gasanschluß eingezeichet. Klempner angerufen, angemacht und oh Wunder, er kam noch in der gleichen Woche. Gasleitung verlegen, kein Problem, war nur ne Abzweigung von der Gasleitung zur Heizungstherme. Allerdings brauchte der Gasherd für die automatische Zündung einen normalen 220 Volt Stromanschluß. Also Elektriker angerufen – ja , kleiner Irrtum, er könne sofort in etwa drei Wochen kommen. Die Küche könne natürlich solange noch nicht aufgebaut werden, weil, da kommt er dann ja nicht mehr an den Anschluß. Kein Problem, das Küchenstudio würde die Küche solange einlagern. Irgendwann erschien auch ein Elektriker und baute den Anschluß auf 220 V um, nur die Absicherung im Sicherungskasten hat er so gelassen, wäre zu aufwendig geworden. Wir sind wohl jetzt die einzigen, die einen 220 V Anschluß für eine Gasherdzündung mit Starkstromabsicherung haben. Nun konnte die Küche kommen. Sie kam und der nette Monteur kontrollierte die gelieferten Teile. Alles da, alles ok. Was waren wir froh. Den Fliesenspiegel, also der Spritzschutz an der Wand an den Arbeitsflächen haben wir nicht mit Fliesen, sondern mit den Seitenwänden der Küchenschränke geplant. Ist einfacher anzubringen und sieht irgendwie besser aus. Höhe etwa 60 cm, also so wie die Seitenwände tief sind. Wir hören Gebrüll aus der Küche :“ so was bau ich nicht ein ! Sind die denn alle verrückt geblieben?!“Die weiteren Ausdrücke wage ich nicht wiederzugeben. Was war passiert? Nun, um diesen Spiegel genau auf Höhe zu bringen, hat man jede Menge 60 cm Stücke aus den Seitenwänden gesägt. Der Spiegel rund um die Küche herum hätte dann so an die 20 Teile gehabt. Man hätte auch die Seitenwände quer legen können und dann bis zu drei Meter lange und 60 cm hohe Verkleidungsstücke gehabt. Der Monteur hat die freundliche Küchenberaterin am Handy zur Sau gemacht, die hat nach seinen Angaben neu bestellt, Lieferzeit ca. 4 Wochen. Naja, der Rest der Küche stand ja und war gebrauchsfertig. Die Küchenspüle, großes Doppelbecken aus Keramik, war unversehrt und der Monteur musste nur noch das Loch für den Wasserhahn mit seiner Spezialzange ausbrechen. Das Loch war schon vorgearbeitet (nur noch ein dünner Materialrand um das Loch) und er setzte die Zange an,…. ein kurzer Ruck und…… in dem Loch hätte man 4 Wasserhähne unterbringen können. Leider ist mehr abgebrochen, als vorgesehen war. Er entschuldigte sich tausend mal und das wäre ihm in über 20 Jahren Berufspraxis noch nie vorgekommen und meine Frau war schon bereit, ihm zu verzeihen, als Sie von der Lieferzeit für ein neues Spülbecken erfuhr :  Wenn es gut geht 6 Wochen!! Ich konnte sie gerade noch zurückhalten, sonst hätte sie den Herrn erwürgt. So zogen wir ein in unsere schönes neues Haus mit eine Küche ohne Fliesenspiegel und ohne Spülbecken. Wir haben schon nicht mehr daran geglaubt, aber irgendwann stand freudestrahlend der nette Monteur vor der Tür mit einem großen Paket, der neuen Spüle. Wir baten ihn rein, er in die Küche und packte vor unseren neugierigen Augen aus. Ein wunderschönes Spülbecken und das Loch für den Wasserhahn war schon fabrikseitig ausgespart. Toll. Er Zog die Spüle ganz aus dem Karton mit dem dicken Styroporschutz heraus und lief knallrot an, er schien einem Herzinfarkt nahe und sagte kein Wort. Die letzte Ecke, die aus der Verpackung zum Vorschein kam, war so nicht geplant vom Hersteller, sie war etwa so bei drei cm abgebrochen, der Rest steckte im Styropor. Er verließ sehr schnell unsere Küche und unser Haus, meine Frau lief ins Schlafzimmer und bekam einen Heulkrampf und ich ging raus und hackte ein bisschen Holz. Nach weiteren 6 Wochen kam eine neue Spüle, die von einem anderen ebenfalls sehr netten Monteur eingebaut wurde. Zwischenzeitlich war auch der Spiegel mit den richtigen Teilen eingebaut und unsere Küche komplett. Nach nun 10 Jahren sieht sie immer noch gut aus, es ist alles noch heil und wir haben nie wieder Ärger mit ihr gehabt und wir hoffen, dass das die nächsten 10 Jahre noch so bleibt.  Gruß katzograph

----------


## Stine

Hallo Katzograph!
Ich lese gerade schmunzelnd deine "Küchengeschichte"...(die natürlich nicht unbedingt zum schmunzeln ist -  :Grin: sorry...)    

> ich ging raus und hackte ein bisschen Holz

 Lach!!! Warst du kurz davor, dich an der neuen Küche zu vergehen und hat die Vernunft gesiegt? 
Schön, dass ihr Euch nach so vielen Jahren noch an der Küche erfreuen könnt!

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Stine, 
auch wenn es nicht immer so aussieht, kann ich manchmal durchaus vernünftig sein und mich prima beherrschen. Dafür bin ich dann bei anderen Gelegenheiten etwas weniger vernünftig. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## spokes

also, ich habe den Küchenmenschen angerufen, Termin zum Ausmessen aus gemacht. 
er kam, hat alles ausgemessen und hat ein paar Tipps gegeben. 
Am nächsten Tag ins Küchenstudio gefahren und seine ersten Entwürfe angeschaut. geklugscheißert, was anders sein soll, Preis verhandelt. Termin für die Küchenanlieferung gemacht.
morgens pünktlich die Tür aufgemacht.
mittags in der Küche gekocht.    :Zunge raus:

----------


## katzograph

Hallo spokes, 
ich habe es nie glauben wollen, aber es gibt doch Menschen, denen die Götter besonders gewogen sind. Glückwunsch. 
Gruß 
katzograph

----------


## Patientenschubser

> also, ich habe den Küchenmenschen angerufen, Termin zum Ausmessen aus gemacht. 
> er kam, hat alles ausgemessen und hat ein paar Tipps gegeben. 
> Am nächsten Tag ins Küchenstudio gefahren und seine ersten Entwürfe angeschaut. geklugscheißert, was anders sein soll, Preis verhandelt. Termin für die Küchenanlieferung gemacht.
> morgens pünktlich die Tür aufgemacht.
> mittags in der Küche gekocht.

 
Gott wie langweilig, das kann ja jeder... *pfff*

----------


## spokes

> ich habe es nie glauben wollen, aber es gibt doch Menschen, denen die Götter besonders gewogen sind. Glückwunsch.

  :Smiley:     

> Gott wie langweilig, das kann ja jeder... *pfff*

  :tongue_2_06:

----------


## lucy230279

ich hab ne bereits eingebaute Küche in meiner Wohnung und muss mich da um nix kümmern..trotzdem alle viel glück :zl_good_luck_cut:

----------

